# Macaroni and cheese for a crowd



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I got this fabulous recipe from one of my cousins. It's the best homemade mac 'n' cheese I've ever had. If you want to make it Halloweeny, throw in some spiders:googly:

*Macaroni and Cheese for 20-25*

This recipe may be made all at once to be served immediately, refrigerated, or frozen. The sauce may be made ahead and frozen, defrosted, and mixed with freshly cooked macaroni.

¾ cup butter (1½ sticks)
¼ cup minced onion
1 cup flour 
1 T. salt
1 ½ tsp dry mustard
1 ½ tsp powdered ginger
2 qts milk (8 cups)
1 ½ t. Worcestershire sauce
2 oz crumbled blue cheese (adjust to taste)
2 lbs sharp cheddar cheese grated, finely sliced, or coarsely shredded
2 lbs (approx. 6 ½ cups) elbow macaroni

Melt butter in 3 qt. (or larger) kettle, cook onion in butter until soft. Add flour mixed with salt, mustard, and ginger, and cook, stirring constantly until bubbly. Off heat, add milk, stirring or whisking continuously. Put back on heat and continue stirring until sauce thickens (takes a while!). Off heat, stir in Worcestershire sauce and cheeses. Stir until cheese is melted. Mix with cooked elbow macaroni.

Bake in a 400 degree oven in two buttered 11" x 15" shallow pans, or three buttered 2 qt. casseroles, or two 3 qt. casseroles. Bake uncovered for 20 minutes, then covered (with foil if there is no cover) for an additional 15-20 minutes. If baked frozen, bake an additional 20 minutes.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Roxy, that may come in handy!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like it would be pretty good Roxy. Thanks.


----------

